# In search of artists/composers like David Garrett (Rock/Classical)



## Bluey (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey everybody,
Recently I've been listening to a lot of David Garrett. I was wondering does anybody know of any other artists/composers out there that has a similar sound, combining rock and classical music? The heavier the better. I've become addicted and need more! 

Cheers,
Bluey


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't heard "Apocalyptica" but you might want to look into it.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Rick Wakeman: Journey to the Centre of the Earth


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

QuietGuy said:


> Rick Wakeman: Journey to the Centre of the Earth


40 years later it still sounds wild to hear that mini-moog wailing up over the orchestra -- but good gracious! The orchestra is not at its best in this version.


----------

